# My first Festool purchase...



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally got some festool equipment! I bought a gently used CT 22 E vac, an RTS 400 and an ETS 125 EQ for $600. The guy also threw in an extra anti static hose, 4 100 sheet boxes of abrasives (2 for each sander), and a box of bags for the vac. I did a small job with it today and I couldn't be happier. I'll be buying an RO 150 from my brother soon for $250 so I should be pretty well set up. I know the CT 22 isn't certified for RRP work, but it will do just fine for dustless drywall sanding, sanding walls (I'm thinking abranet for that job) and exterior prep. I think an RO 90 is in the near future, and then maybe an extractor I can use for RRP work. I have never been so pumped about tools!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats! I am currently using Granat paper by Festool for both of those sanders and it is best I have used so far, stuff lasts a long time.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Congrats! I am currently using Granat paper by Festool for both of those sanders and it is best I have used so far, stuff lasts a long time.


I love that feeling , festool fever .. It's the joy of sanding . Congrats


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

that stuff is very common here in Holland. And way too expensive! I have a 150 rotary sander (EPS?) and it is a fine tool, but dang it cost some Euros! Do you guys in the USA get Rupes tools from Italy? That is the other major brand that we use here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

goldenwest said:


> that stuff is very common here in Holland. And way too expensive! I have a 150 rotary sander (EPS?) and it is a fine tool, but dang it cost some Euros! Do you guys in the USA get Rupes tools from Italy? That is the other major brand that we use here.


I had not heard of them before, not sure if they are available in North America.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I recently purchased the Rotex RO 90 and the CT Midi vacuum, my first Festool purchase. I used it in a customers home sanding doors and a fireplace this week. Not having to deal with the dust was nice. I had always looked at these sanders but always thought paying $400 for a sander was crazy. 
But this past weekend this sander was unbelievable. I own a 41' wood boat and decided to strip the varnish in the cockpit area, a job I have put off for years. 
The Rotex sander with Granat 40 grit paper stripped all the old varnish. I really believe it saved me hours. No more liquid stripper or heat gun and scrapers. I'm hooked.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the RO 90 is going to be my next Festool purchase. I would love to get a Planex at the end of the summer for the interior season, but we'll have to see.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok...I'm thinking of purchasing a festool set-up. I primarily do res-repaint. I will be using it to remove imperfections from walls, trim, exterior surfaces, etc. What is the basic start set one could recommend.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> Ok...I'm thinking of purchasing a festool set-up. I primarily do res-repaint. I will be using it to remove imperfections from walls, trim, exterior surfaces, etc. What is the basic start set one could recommend.


I just purchased the ETS 125 sander in this package two weeks ago and am happy so far. 

Amazon.com: Festool ETS 125 EQ 5" Random Orbital Sander with T-LOC + CT Mini Dust Extractor Package: Home Improvement


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just purchased the ETS 125 sander in this package two weeks ago and am happy so far.
> 
> Amazon.com: Festool ETS 125 EQ 5" Random Orbital Sander with T-LOC + CT Mini Dust Extractor Package: Home Improvement



What length of hose comes with that?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> What length of hose comes with that?


Oh God. I'm guessing maybe 15'? I will say that my next purchase is going to be another hose to get some more length.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

epretot said:


> Ok...I'm thinking of purchasing a festool set-up. I primarily do res-repaint. I will be using it to remove imperfections from walls, trim, exterior surfaces, etc. What is the basic start set one could recommend.


Sorry I have not gotten a reply to your PM yet, I am away from the house and typing on my phone. It will depend on your overall needs. I think a midi and a ets 150, ro 90, rts 400 and a RO 150 are all good starting points. When I get home I will reply more detailed to the PM.


TJ Paint said:


> What length of hose comes with that?


11.5


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Sorry I have not gotten a reply to your PM yet, I am away from the house and typing on my phone. It will depend on your overall needs. I think a midi and a ets 150, ro 90, rts 400 and a RO 150 are all good starting points. When I get home I will reply more detailed to the PM.
> 
> Don't rush. I'm just thinking it over.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I just purchased the ETS 125 sander in this package two weeks ago and am happy so far.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Festool-Random-Orbital-Extractor-Package/dp/B004WBPU6W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1333416020&sr=8-13


Is that RRP compliant?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes the extractors are.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Is that RRP compliant?


All dependent upon the extractor you choose to use, and all Festool Dust Extractors are independently HEPA certified. This means HEPA filtration and HEPA sealed, which very few of the others out there, if any, take the steps to ensure. These dust extractors are getting close to playing in the same field as units you'd see in clean laboratories, etc (think NASA!).


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> What length of hose comes with that?



11.5' to be exact. Really just perfect. Not too long (wraps up in the hose garage at the top of the extractor) and long enough for most all tasks. There are longer hoses if need be, in lengths of 7 meters.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

epretot said:


> Ok...I'm thinking of purchasing a festool set-up. I primarily do res-repaint. I will be using it to remove imperfections from walls, trim, exterior surfaces, etc. What is the basic start set one could recommend.


Your baaaaasic setup is going to be a CT Midi, Mini or 26. All Festool extractors have the SAME EXACT suction capabilities as well as filtration specs. Only difference is the capacity. So you need to weigh, how often do you want to be emptying dust bags and obviously directly related to that is the frequency in which you will need to be spending cash on the dust bags. I always recommended new folks to go with the cheapest extractor, the CT Mini, considering what I mentioned above (same power, etc as all other units). I've been taught the error of my ways by my customers though. It can be much more expensive to own a Mini when you consider the frequency that you'll go through the bags vs the larger extractors. Pair that CT Dust Extractor with either a Rotex Sander or ETS sander and you will be RRP compliant and ready to role. Rotex sanders will be about 3 x's the price of an ETS and a bit heavier but oh so worth it. They can do so much and save you a TON of time. Really pay for themselves within one job, if not, 2. Beauty of the ETS is it's lightweight, especially the 5". You caaaan use it to knock down stock, but you'll be there much longer than a Rotex (it's truly a finishing sander and nothing more).


----------

